# Exotic Blanks Group BUY 29 May 2018



## hcpens (May 28, 2018)

:bananen_smilies039::bananen_smilies051::

Welcome to the FOURTH of MANY 2018 EXOTIC BLANKS Group Buys.
Opening date: 29 May 2018
Closing date: 01 June 2018

READ

STOP and R E A D

Please read this post in its entirety.

First, you must 
• Post to the "Exotic Blanks Group Buy Sign up" thread (SEE BELOW) and PM me with:
Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

Exotic Blanks Group Buy Sign up

The following members have completed the sign up for this Group BUY we still have room for four more members.

Jeremymc98
CMcKim
BKind2Anmls
Burb
Silverado 
DennisM 
vtgaryw
epigolucky
deeceedub
HCPENS
TimMc 
rholiday (Number 12)

• Order and entry are based on posting to the above thread first.

This group buy is limited to the 15 members already listed. Ed and I are limiting it to 15 members this time, so we can work out any issues and not have it affect many members. We promise to hold this GB every two or three weeks if demand is met. So if you do not make the first ten, please sign up, and I will then make another GB with the next ten members and so forth.

The benefit of going through this process with IAP and Exotic Blanks is you will receive the 50 pen discount without having to buy that amount, just 10 or more kits per person. All other items on their website are at the regular price stated at the time you order.

The idea is to have the 10 to 15 listed and NOTIFIED IAP members:
1. Go to their (Exotic Blanks) website After I have NOTIFIED you to proceed
2."login" or create an account,
3. Order a minimum of ten kits plus any other item they wanted. 

4. Proceed to check out WITHOUT paying, (select "will call in information") under “Payment Method” members would identify the order by placing the words "IAP GROUP BUY in the "Customers Notes" box, close without paying, but do accept the conditions (checkbox).

Then wait for me to get the order request from Ed, and then I will send a payment request to the member with a total to be sent to me by PayPay using Family & Friends, I will collect the money to pay Exotics. Exotics would ship to each customer individually.

PAYMENTS - PAYPAL ONLY
You must place your order by the method above by DATE, those not completing their order by that date will be skipped, and the next member in line will be given an opportunity to order. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order request back from Exotic Blanks

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, then your order will be canceled if your method of payment is charged to me.
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I will try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

SHIPPING
Will be by Exotic Blanks – see Shipping on the website for question PM Ed at ed4copies

SHIPPING INSURANCE
Neither Exotic Blanks nor I will require that you pay for insurance but is highly recommended. Exotic Blanks nor I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves Exotic Blanks control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left Exotic Blanks hands, they not responsible for it. If you desire insurance, then add it to your order. We recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order.

This G.B. exercise is a volunteer service HCPENS is providing with the help of ED & Dawn; no rewards or payments have been requested by or for me.

If this is popular, then a spreadsheet will be compiled and used shortly so the members will not have to go to Exotic Blanks website and the ordering will be more in-line with the normal CSUSA Group Buys
__________________
With thought and vision, nothing is impossible - open your mind and close your eyes, to see anything!
HCPENS 2012
78223-2300


----------



## dthayer (May 29, 2018)

Count me in if there is still room. PM on its way. Thanks!


----------



## deeceedub (May 29, 2018)

Order placed at Exotic Blanks.


----------



## jcm71 (May 29, 2018)

Count me in, please, Richard, if still room.  PM enroute.


----------



## RDH79 (May 30, 2018)

*Group Buy*

Count me in if room.
Thank You!!


----------



## TonyL (May 30, 2018)

I'm in if there is room.


----------



## hcpens (May 30, 2018)

TonyL and RDH79  you have been added.


----------



## ed4copies (May 30, 2018)

All the orders I have are repriced and back to the participant (except Holiday, I accidentally missed you, will do when finished writing this).

Thanks to all!!!  ESPECIALLY RICHARD!!!!!!!

Ed & Dawn


----------



## Silverado (May 31, 2018)

Order Placed!


----------



## jcm71 (May 31, 2018)

Order placed.


----------



## beck3906 (May 31, 2018)

Order placed


----------



## ed4copies (May 31, 2018)

All orders are repriced, if you have not received your email, let me know!!

Payment goes to Richard, please,

Ed


----------



## jcm71 (May 31, 2018)

Payment sent to Richard.


----------



## BKind2Anmls (May 31, 2018)

"Then wait for me to get the order request from Ed, and then I will send a payment request to the member with a total to be sent to me by PayPay using Family & Friends, I will collect the money to pay Exotics. Exotics would ship to each customer individually."

I received the email from Exotic Blanks but not from HCPens.  I just want to make sure I'm not holding anyone up.


----------



## rholiday (Jun 1, 2018)

Susan, I'm in the same situation.  Sent a PM to Hcpens yesterday but haven't heard back.  Don't want to hold up the system either.

Bob


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 1, 2018)

Please understand Richard has a lot to do on this buy!!  There are sixteen packages at the moment.  So, keeping the finances requires some time!!


They will all be cleaned up in the next day or two.   Thanks to everyone who participated!!


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Jun 1, 2018)

Were not criticizing. Just saw that someone had already paid and didn't want to be the people holding up the process of we were supposed to have paid.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deeceedub (Jun 6, 2018)

I don’t want to be obnoxious, but does anyone know what’s up with this order? It’s been a week since I sent payment and the order status still shows as queued at EB.  

Just not sure if something is wrong, and second-guessing my decision to order this way.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 6, 2018)

I am not concerned. I am confident that I will receive my order once all is ironed-out - much to coordinate.


----------



## dthayer (Jun 7, 2018)

$$ paid via PayPal


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 7, 2018)

Most (I think all, but most is safe) of the packages were mailed yesterday.  Be on the lookout!!

Thanks to all for your patience, this one was not quite as smooth, but it all worked out!!


----------



## deeceedub (Jun 8, 2018)

Thank you Ed and Richard. Your time and effort are greatly appreciated.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 8, 2018)

Just received my box. I didn't open it yet, but I am sure all is in order. Thank you Richard, Ed, and Dawn.  This is something that I would never volunteer to do; I am very grateful.


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 8, 2018)

My box arrived today.  Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## epigolucky (Jun 13, 2018)

Box arrived Friday. Fast shipping and everything was in order. Thanks Richard for organizing coordinating and thanks to Ed for allowing us to do the group buy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## rholiday (Jun 13, 2018)

Box arrived Monday.  Thanks to Richard for the time and effort he puts into this project.  And thanks to Exotic Blanks (Dawn and Ed) for their efforts on this and other projects for the IAP.

Bob


----------

